# Today's the day, new Wilderness Adventure.......



## catdog6949 (Apr 25, 2012)

Me and my friend and my dog he's an "aussie-shepeard" will be heading out to a motel for a couple of days for peace and quite then on the 4 the we are heading out to the woods for a month!

Have all my gear, bought a new "ILBE" marine pack and hung some extra pouche's on it got 3 packs one for food between the 2 of us we have a ride out too our 1st 2 week camp site along a beautiful, Pacific Northwest River, in the Cascade's!

Our , "Homestead Deal". Fell thru so now back too wood's and then hiking the, "Pacific Crest Tr." Come mid may! I will be glad too leave Seattle and it's masses behind! Our packs are 55 pounds and 40 pounds with an extra 35 pound food pack(we have food in our packs also).

We have solar with, USB" plug in and 12 v. Plug also and batterry chargers w/ rechargeable batteries. Using a machate for wood stuff w/ saw back have protection also in both spray and other way's

Cat,Turtle, Dakoda(the dog) :2thumb:

Wish us luck and I will post when ever I come into town too get supplies!!!


----------



## 8thDayStranger (Jan 30, 2013)

Stay safe!! I wish you pleasant journeys!


----------



## nopolitics12 (Mar 20, 2013)

Be safe, and watch out for momma bear and mr. Mountain lion. Best of luck.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Sounds like an adventure. Are you related to Bilbo Baggins? 

Enjoy. Stop in and say hi when you can. :wave:


----------



## Toffee (Mar 13, 2012)

If you make it all the way across the state, don't hesitate to get ahold of me. We can feed ya for a day.


----------



## Aliaysonfire (Dec 18, 2012)

Yay! How exciting. We did our first primitive camping trip this weekend. It was super fun and we learned a lot about what to carry next time and what to leave home.


----------



## dustinglodney (Apr 3, 2013)

catdog6949 said:


> Me and my friend and my dog he's an "aussie-shepeard" will be heading out to a motel for a couple of days for peace and quite then on the 4 the we are heading out to the woods for a month!
> 
> Have all my gear, bought a new "ILBE" marine pack and hung some extra pouche's on it got 3 packs one for food between the 2 of us we have a ride out too our 1st 2 week camp site along a beautiful, Pacific Northwest River, in the Cascade's!
> 
> ...


Sounds fun. Be safe and have a great trip.


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

When I lived in Washington I thought it would be great to hike the Pacific Crest Trail as I had hiked in the Cascades to various lakes to go fishing. Make sure to check for late snow as I ran across snow and frozen lakes a few times in April and May. Oh yeah, and bear. I never saw any cougar but I wouldn't be surprised if I had been followed by them on occasion, certainly a dog would let you know. The Crest trail is North to South and I've crossed it a few times. One great thing about the Cascades is that at certain times there is wild blueberries, red and black huckleberries and other tasty things to eat along the way.


----------



## cooksarah78 (Mar 23, 2013)

Cougars have been spotted less than a week ago along i5 in Vancouver so I wouldn't doubt that some maybe along the trail. Stay safe .


----------



## Rainy13 (Aug 5, 2011)

Have a awesome trip and keep us updated when you can....

I would love to know as you go along in this trip, what things you brought with you that were big helps and other things that weren't? what should you have packed more of ? and that type information... Have a great time.


----------



## musketjim (Dec 7, 2011)

Have a safe journey, enjoy and learn. My job allows me to play all summer so I have to wait a couple months. I'm jealous.:2thumb:


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

Awesome!.. If you can bring a digital camera with a big memory card pls do and take lots of pics!

PS: Pls dont hurt the Kittycats(cougars)


----------



## catdog6949 (Apr 25, 2012)

*"Update" 30 day's.......*

Well we made it thru April!!! Spent from 4th of April to 2nd of May out in the Snoqaulamie river valley, Middle fork of that river. Did a lot of hiking and playing "Mountain Women"! 

Found out we need a larger tent also that I am carrying way tooo much stuff :-( the "ILBE" pack works out great . The goal zero 7 solar panel works great. And the other equipment all worked well.

Saw a bear a few birds a possum and chipmonks etc.. It rained 4 days was clear 1 than snowed for 2 1/2 days then clear 2 then rained 4 , this countinued all month!.

So on second We came out and are staying at a motel and re- supplying and re- coupingfor our next month. Still snow at the pass,so wr have kill more time in the lower forest valley's.

Cat, Turtle and Dakoda the dog.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Thanks for the update.


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

Good for you


----------



## zracer7 (Apr 17, 2012)

Wish I had the time to go on a lengthy adventure like yours. Very jealous. Good luck and be safe.


----------



## catdog6949 (Apr 25, 2012)

*June update on adventure.......*

We spent all of , "May" out in the woods , hiked thru , "Alpine lake's Wilderness" to Soqaulimie Pass then hiked down a thousand feet, to get out of the snow and freezing cold.

Every time we tried to go over 3400 feet eleven. We ran into heavy snow so we have had slow going! Other thn hat our trip was going quite well. We had bought, a larger tent, because when it stormed we spent a lot of time in the snow or the rain temps ran in the 30's to mid 40"s so it was cold except for about the middle of about a dozen day's in May.

My advice for anyone planning on a trip such as this too start in the south and hike North. It would just be warmer. Tried out several pieces of equipment, and will post about them.

I ended up giving my dog, Dakoda to a good home, he just did not work out that was very hard for me too do, he was not really the breed the people who sold him too me said. he stayed small and I needed a hunting security, dog that could carry a dog pannier pack, and some of his own load, my dog stopped growing at 25 pounds and he was supposed to be a 60 to 75 pound breed.

Of course I miss my dog a lot. My friend fell and hurt herself on the trail and so we are going too take a few weeks break in a city near us!

Cat, and Turtle:wave:


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

Sorry to hear about the dog! Oh, and her injury too!

Man this sounds awesome, hopefully one day I can swing this.


----------



## eddy_dvyvan (May 8, 2012)

catdog6949 said:


> I ended up giving my dog, Dakoda to a good home, he just did not work out that was very hard for me too do, he was not really the breed the people who sold him too me said. he stayed small and I needed a hunting security, dog that could carry a dog pannier pack, and some of his own load, my dog stopped growing at 25 pounds and he was supposed to be a 60 to 75 pound breed.
> 
> Of course I miss my dog a lot. My friend fell and hurt herself on the trail and so we are going too take a few weeks break in a city near us!
> 
> Cat, and Turtle:wave:


 Its a cattle dog not a hunting or burden dog. Good protective and smart breed though. Dogs are life long companions so make sure you get a breed that suits your lifestyle first time around.

I hope he went to a good home


----------



## catdog6949 (Apr 25, 2012)

*Eddie............*

The brewed being a herding dog was not the problem, he was a pup when I paid for him and was told he was going to grow too medium large size? Second of all he was mixed with a small brewed, so the people lied to me, I am not too happy about that!!!!

Oh and yes I am 55 and very responsible so yes I know a dog is a lifetime commitment, but with that being said, he wasn't working out 25 pounds is a small dog too small for me when I was told he was going to be over 60 pounds..

And I found him a good home with a family 

Cat and Turtle


----------

